# VINTAGE R.O.J.A vorm. Emil Busch Rathenow. Portrat Doppel-Objectiv n°2  Foc.21 cm



## jiepie18 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,

 I have one old lens  written on it the inscription  R.O.J.A vorm. Emil Busch Rathenow. Portrat Doppel-Objectiv n°2  Foc.21 cm
Can anybody tell me how old and the estimated value  ?
Thanks in advance
Jp


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 3, 2017)

I believe the lens dates back to 1860-80's and it's worth only what someone is willing to pay. Could check E-Bay for similar sold items.

Here is a bit of info...... Emil Busch


----------

